# Rabbit cage



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is the cage that my little sister keeps her lionhead rabbit in. He was in a really small cage but I got her to put him in this cage because it is much bigger. Do you think that this cage is big enough for him?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no not big enough at all
a rabbit needs a space of atleast 36sq ft , thats 6ft x 6ft


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

My parents won't let her get a bigger cage so what should I do??


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

As you are already having grief about your own pets in your bedroom, it is going to be difficult, if not impossible to improve things for this bun, especially as ultimately it is your parents' responsibility, and they don't seem particularly aware of animals' needs.

The rabbit really needs a friend anyway, but not in that cage.

There isn't a cage sold that is suitable rabbit accommodation, unless it is used as a base and the rabbit has access to the room - which again you can't do, if you have dogs.

A better option would be an outside hutch (6ft) attached with permanent access to a large run.

For now, plenty of exercise time in the daytime in an outside run will help - but this won't be an option in the winter.

I'm not sure what else to suggest, other than trying to educate everyone - see RWAF website.

Watch the video.

A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

If your parents won't let her get a bigger cage, would they let her get a play pen to put around the cage? The cage door could then be left open. This way, when the rabbit can't come out due to lack of supervision, it could still have a little extra space to hop about in, without being able to get into trouble. 

It could also be folded away for easy room cleaning. In fact, even if your parents don't want a play pen taking up space during the day, perhaps they could be persuaded to have one up over night - they fold away quite small and usually come in panels, plus you could get one tall enough that the rabbit can't jump it. It could be put around the cage in the evening, then folded away in the morning, so that your parents will be less worried about space being taken up hopefully. 


Rabbits being more active at dawn and dusk, this would probably be quite good for the rabbit, it could be more active at night. 

Combined with being able to come out of the cage as much as possible during the day, it might be a better way? 

Ultimately Summersky is right, your parents are responsible for the animals, it's nice to see that you are trying to do your best for them in difficult circumstances. 

The website that was linked to is great, and if you show it to your parents (along with RSPCA and PDSA guidelines too) they might take some of the recommendations on board.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

omg shocking what i am seeing here ! and what a silly question! its way to small.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If they wont allow her to house the rabbit properly, maybe he would be better of f being rehomed to a place where his needs will be met.

If space and housing are such an issue, perhaps just not having pets would be the best all round choice.


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

I mentioned having a playpen before but they didn't really like that idea. I will suggest having one for the evenings and night time and see what they say. I think that they might agree to that because it can be folded up. We have got a dog pen thing that we don't use so I will ask them about that. Thanks


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> If they wont allow her to house the rabbit properly, maybe he would be better of f being rehomed to a place where his needs will be met.
> 
> If space and housing are such an issue, perhaps just not having pets would be the best all round choice.


They won't rehome the rabbit because they like it and promised my sister that she could keep it. My Nan bought my sister this rabbit as a surprise present for her because she was upset about our grandad dying recently...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but i have to agree, if your parents wont allow you to keep animals correctly i would strongly sugest you refrain from getting any more until you have your own money/place and can give them the care, space, and friends that they need.


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lil Miss said:


> sorry but i have to agree, if your parents wont allow you to keep animals correctly i would strongly sugest you refrain from getting any more until you have your own money/place and can give them the care, space, and friends that they need.


The rabbits belong to my sister, not me. And all of my smaller animals are in big enough cages. I care for my pets very much and it is not my fault that my parents won't put the rabbits in bigger cages with friends. I understand that that would be better for them but there really isn't much that I can do.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rebecca15 said:


> They won't rehome the rabbit because they like it and promised my sister that she could keep it. My Nan bought my sister this rabbit as a surprise present for her because she was upset about our grandad dying recently...


unacceptable.

this rabbit is being housed in an unsuitable cage, it is way too small.

this rabbit needs a bigger cage or to be re-homed. There aren't really anymore options than that.


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> unacceptable.
> 
> this rabbit is being housed in an unsuitable cage, it is way too small.
> 
> this rabbit needs a bigger cage or to be re-homed. There aren't really anymore options than that.


It's not my fault, I can't force them to change things. Also the cage isn't as small as most of the cages being sold in shops.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but most of your cages look much too small to me too, you and your sister need to be responsiable if your parents wont be, if they wont allow you to house animals correctly it is better for the animals if you dont get any more until you are in a position where you are able too.
this rabbit cage however is cruely small, you can not keep the rabbit in this cage long term, it isnt fair on the poor rabbit


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

amazon do some really good hutches at a reasonable price that have covers for the cages as well .the poor thing can not move hardly .Look if this was my situation i would take matters in to my own hands and do the rite thing and house the animal in the correct housing .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I repeat some previous advice...show them the RSPCA guidelines. I keeps saying this, not because I am a massive fan of the RSPCA necessarily, but because people tend to respect their guidelines more than they would some strangers off the internet. It is worth telling them AND your sister that if the RSPCA or council were called to inspect your property at any point...there are some serious welfare issues with that rabbit and they could force her to surrender it. So if your parents won't make changes for the rabbit...maybe they can do it for her.


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lil Miss said:


> sorry but most of your cages look much too small to me too, you and your sister need to be responsiable if your parents wont be, if they wont allow you to house animals correctly it is better for the animals if you dont get any more until you are in a position where you are able too.
> this rabbit cage however is cruely small, you can not keep the rabbit in this cage long term, it isnt fair on the poor rabbit


I changed my rodents cages to bigger ones recently and I am very very responsible pet owner. I have to disagree with what you say about the rabbit cage being cruelly small because it is much bigger than ones sold in pet shops. He can do at least 3 hops in this cage and also he has 2 shelves in here which is good so he doesn't get muscle problems. I don't appreciate being told that I am irresponsible because I try my very best to give all animals a good life and you can hardly blame me for how the rabbits are kept. I tell my parents that rabbits need a friend and a big cage/hutch and they don't listen. I've even told them that we should rehome some of the rabbits before but they won't. I don't want any animal to suffer but really there is nothing I can do as my parents won't change the cage/hutch. I try to give the rabbits the best lives I can and I'm always looking for ways to improve their lives but sadly I can't really force my parents to change things and I can't change anything without their permission.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> unacceptable.
> 
> this rabbit is being housed in an unsuitable cage, it is way too small.
> 
> *this rabbit needs a bigger cage or to be re-homed.* There aren't really anymore options than that.





stargren said:


> amazon do some really good hutches at a reasonable price that have covers for the cages as well .the poor thing can not move hardly .*Look if this was my situation i would take matters in to my own hands and do the rite thing and house the animal in the correct housing *.


If only life were as simple as that.

The OP isn't the owner of this rabbit, and therefore can't rehome it. And it's not at all easy to rehome a rabbit to a home where it will have its needs properly met - you are talking home visits etc., because people can't be trusted to do what they say they will.

What she could do is keep an eye out for bargain bigger accommodation (it does come up) or put the cage in a puppy pen. The rabbit can't unfortunately be free running, as I believe they have cats/dogs.

The sad thing is that there are thousands of rabbits out there, alone and in tiny cages.



Rebecca15 said:


> It's not my fault, I can't force them to change things. Also the cage isn't as small as most of the cages being sold in shops.


Rebecca - I'd be interested in knowing the actual dimensions of the cage.

I personally wish they weren't sold at all as rabbit care has moved on since Victorian times when rabbits were kept in small hutches before they were eaten.

A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

this is a really informative site, with a video to watch and leaflets to download.



Lil Miss said:


> sorry but most of your cages look much too small to me too, you and your sister need to be responsiable if your parents wont be, if they wont allow you to house animals correctly it is better for the animals if you don't get any more until you are in a position where you are able too.
> this rabbit cage however is cruely small, you can not keep the rabbit in this cage long term, it isnt fair on the poor rabbit


I agree with not buying any more pets for now - even though we are saying your rabbits need friends - enjoy the ones you have and do your best by them.

The rabbits could live into double figures, by which time you will be older and more able to properly meet their needs.



niki87 said:


> I repeat some previous advice...show them the RSPCA guidelines. I keeps saying this, not because I am a massive fan of the RSPCA necessarily, but because people tend to respect their guidelines more than they would some strangers off the internet. *It is worth telling them AND your sister that if the RSPCA or council were called to inspect your property at any point.*..there are some serious welfare issues with that rabbit and they could force her to surrender it. So if your parents won't make changes for the rabbit...maybe they can do it for her.


This I doubt, but they would advise you as toh ow to house and care for them better.

PLease do however make yourself and your family aware of the Animal Welfare act 2006 "Five Freedoms".

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...PCABlob&blobwhere=1210683175925&ssbinary=true



Rebecca15 said:


> I changed my rodents cages to bigger ones recently and I am very very responsible pet owner. I have to disagree with what you say about the rabbit cage being cruelly small because it is much bigger than ones sold in pet shops. *He can do at least 3 hops in this cage and also he has 2 shelves in here which is good so he doesn't get muscle problems.* I don't appreciate being told that I am irresponsible because I try my very best to give all animals a good life and you can hardly blame me for how the rabbits are kept. I tell my parents that rabbits need a friend and a big cage/hutch and they don't listen. I've even told them that we should rehome some of the rabbits before but they won't. I don't want any animal to suffer but really *there is nothing I can do as my parents won't change the cage/hutch.* I try to give the rabbits the best lives I can and I'm always looking for ways to improve their lives but sadly I can't really force my parents to change things and I can't change anything without their permission.


I would be interested to know the cage dimensions. height is important too.

You may not be able to change the accommodation by yourself, but there IS much you can do to improve their lives - giving them time out, looking for ways to enrich lives, educating your family (will take time, but can be done).

I believe you care about your pets, and that is a good starting point.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Any cage is too small for a rabbit, they need permanent access to a run where they can jump and stretch and zoom around. However the problem seems to be your parents do not understand this and whilst they do not understand the needs of a pet rabbit you are going to struggle. At least you are aware of the needs and can keep asking. Your parents seem to have quite an old fashioned view of rabbits and they are not alone in this sadly. 
As mentioned before a dog play pan would be ideal then when you get in from school you can pop an old towel on the floor with the cage and pen round it and leave them out until bed time. 
Sadly not all stuff you can buy for pets in pet shops is suitable or appropriate for what the label says :-( you only have to look at some hamster cages.....way too tiny. You both need to make the best of what you have got. A rabbit not allowed free running time daily will be subject to joint and back problems as they get older & get generally depressed.....look at wild rabbits....they run and run. It's cruel to keep a rabbit in a cage all day. Minimum time out should be a good few hours in the morning whilst you get ready for work/school and then all afternoon and evening whilst you are t home. Give them plenty of boxes to play in and investigate.....it will involve more effort on your part to tidy up afterwards & set it all up, but it is in the rabbits best interest. 

quoted from Action For Rabbits...
Imagine being locked in a room where you cant stand up fully, only just have enough room to stretch out and walking let alone running is impossible. Thats how a rabbit feels in a small hutch.

you say the rabbit can take 3 steps? Imagine if that were all you could do in your bedroom, you would go mad!


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just measured the cage and it is 95cm long, 55cm deep and 65cm height. My parents are out at the moment but when they get home I will ask them about having a dog pen. The rabbit comes out for a run for about an hour each day at the moment, if he was kept in my room I would be able to have him out for longer, but he is kept in my sister's room. I will try to let him come out for longer though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi, you sound like a very responsible pet owner (no doubt you are.) I do agree with the others that you need to get another rabbit to go in the same cage but, I have the same problem, I live with my parents and they wont let me expand the cage so I get them out for around 1-4hours whenever I can. I find it very hard to find bigger accommodation for my rabbits because I have been looking around, I suggest watching the video in the link so you can get an idea of good and bad hutches/cages Good and Bad Rabbit Hutches and Cages! - YouTube. One popular, good and space saving idea is the C&C cage , that way you can build as many floors as you are allowed to and how wide you are allowed to so it has some space to stretch its muscles and binky about and it should (depending on how big the cage is, hopefully it will be big enough) give you space for another bun so. Heres one demonstration in the link How To Build an Indoor Bunny Cage.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Rebecca15 said:


> I just measured the cage and it is 95cm long, 55cm deep and 65cm height. My parents are out at the moment but when they get home I will ask them about having a dog pen. The rabbit comes out for a run for about an hour each day at the moment, if he was kept in my room I would be able to have him out for longer, but he is kept in my sister's room. I will try to let him come out for longer though. Thanks for your help.


you see that is half the recommended minimum size for a rabbit  but you are obviously trying your best. It would be ok to use as a base for the rabbit but he/she should really have a run attached. I use cable ties to fasten a dog play pen to the sides of the hutch, making it totally secure so they can come and go as they please.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How do you house your other rabbits then?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rebecca15 said:


> I just measured the cage and it is 95cm long, 55cm deep and 65cm height. My parents are out at the moment but when they get home I will ask them about having a dog pen. The rabbit comes out for a run for about an hour each day at the moment, if he was kept in my room I would be able to have him out for longer, but he is kept in my sister's room. I will try to let him come out for longer though. Thanks for your help.





Nonnie said:


> How do you house your other rabbits then?


I believe the other rabbits are outside rabbits.

The cage is a bit over 3ft long, about 22 inches deep and nearly 26 inches high.

We have used the 4ft version in the past, but that was for a paralysed rabbit. We also use NIC grids, but it is a very large, multi tiered construction.

Is there an option for the rabbit to live outside and have bigger accommodation? There is still time before the colder weather comes to move a rabbit outside.

These are worth a look at. 

Indoor Accommodation -

Outdoor Accommodation -


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, ideally the cage should be bigger.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Would it be possible for your sister to close her bedroom door and you and your sister let the rabbit out into the bedroom, the bedroom would need to be vacuumed or the rabbit droppings swept up of course.

Ideally a puppy pen would be a better option as the rabbit would have more space 24/7.

I understand exactly where you are coming from, when you say your parents bought the largest indoor cage in the pet shop. The problem is whilst the RSPCA and the Rabbit Welfare Association state the minimum size housing for a rabbit is 36 square feet, it is a recommendation not as yet legally enforced so pet shops and the like can sell inadequate size hutches and there are lots of people like your parents who assume that to get the biggest in the pet shop they have done the right thing.

On a positive note your pets are being well looked after that is more than can be said for many pet rabbits. In time hopefully your parents will come to understand the adequate housing needs of rabbits especially if you keep mentioning it to them, but don't natter as nattering falls on deaf ears.


----------

